

HN Meetup: The Startup Cup in SF tomorrow (14 startups) - tristamyers

Weebly
Wepay
Scribd
Footbalistic.com
Kabam
UserVoice
Slide
Xobni
Revision3
Square
Socialtext
TechCrunch
Evernote
Box.net<p>Join us tomorrow (08/15/2010) at 9:00am to 1:00pm at Crocker Amazon Field @ Geneva and Moscow St., SF<p>Come cheer on your favorite company at this year's soccer tournament!<p>http://www.thestartupcup.com
======
sabj
Sounds like fun! A little out of the way for that early on a Sunday for me
(with MUNI and my bike my only means of transport). I've set an alarm, we'll
see if I make it there to spectate ;)

------
tristamyers
<http://www.thestartupcup.com>

